# high voltage



## irish rasta (Jan 17, 2007)

is it dangerous to run every thing i have like the fan humidifier lights and extracter on the same outlet?


----------



## pussum (Jan 17, 2007)

Well it all depends man. I would recommend that you pick up a nice quality surge protector / multi-tap. All that **** adds up and it will take it's toll if you don't respect it.


----------



## irish rasta (Jan 17, 2007)

any idea how i would work it out.i live in the us 110volts running through the outlet and i dont know much about electrics so any info wud be helpful


----------



## justagrower (Jan 17, 2007)

just get a good surge protecter (20$) and plug evrything into it! have you ever tripped the breaker?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 17, 2007)

US jacks  got 15Amps  if you didn't pup a breaker yet you good but your best bet is to go to HomeDepot or walmart and pick-up surge protector like this one for example 








http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=ccefaddjmdfjkfhcgelceffdfgidgln.0&MID=9876


----------



## jrobertson (Jan 21, 2007)

On a fifteen amp breaker they say not to use more than 900 amps to keep it safe and a surge protector to protect .


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 21, 2007)

yep surge protector is a must! 

we had a old air conditioner once that would trip the breaker about twice a day, then you would have to go down to the basement and flip the breaker back on, we plugged it into the surge protector and then it would trip it instead of the breaker saving us froom having to go to the basement to flip the breaker. 

point is they help add protection if the breaker would ever fail.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 21, 2007)

How many amps does a typical 400w HPS and 400w MH draw?


----------



## jrobertson (Jan 21, 2007)

on the back of the ballast you will see how many amps your ballast will take from hydro, a 600 watt is 6 amps, hope this helps you.


----------



## jrobertson (Jan 21, 2007)

so a 400 should be 4 amps


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 22, 2007)

I found out thanks, wattage/volts=amps.  My ballast didn't state that info. Bought it used.


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 6, 2007)

please allow me to sneak a question in this tread, the only outlet i have in the attic is the one from a/c unit, if i plug a surge protector /code http://www.powersentry.com/products/100373.php /code in the outlet that the a/c is on, will it be too much power for the outlet to handle if a/c, 400watt hps/mh conversion and two 8'' 500cfm 120vac 60hz .75amp duct fan running at the same time? the a/c is not gonna be plugged into the surge protector. please help me out thanks!


----------

